# i'm getting published



## magician2magici (Feb 13, 2010)

hello everyone
how are you doing ?

yes yes , i'm finally getting published , 
two years ago i was one step from getting published , but i was failed , then i was depressed for long time till i was finally able to publish my little baby , my novel ..

finally it was published 2 days ago at the international bookfair of Cairo 2010 .. 
and in 2 days only it sold well , copies are out from there , wow , i like it 

details of the novel :

-front cover :http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4633/img1437c.jpg

-back cover :http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3103/img1439v.jpg

-first page :http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/1948/img1438k.jpg

-name of the novel : Ranmaro and The Hidden Secret

-name of publishing house : Dar Nahdet Misr publishing house

-official website of the publishing house :ãÌãæÚÉ ÔÑßÇÊ äåÖÉ ãÕÑ ááäÔÑ

-number of pages : 488 page

-language : Arabic

-synopsis :

Ranmaro is a new fantasy series , it's High Fantasy and Epic Fantasy type .. 
it's a series of 13 parts , through which we follow the journey of the little youth " Ranmaro " through the darkness of his world ..
at part one , Ranmaro and The Hidden Secret , Ranmaro starts his journey by finding out the shocking truth when he was attacked in his orphanage -where he lived his whole life - and barely escaped death . he knew that he was special one , one of the special people on the earth , he was a maician , whom parents were murdered 10 years ago in their hidden village , and Ranmaro was accused there to be the murderer , so he was deserted , sent away , and locked from their world ..
so in part one , Ranmaro refuses to accept this horrible fact , decides to start off his journey to prove his innocence to the whole world of his kind ..
through this journey , he will be involved involuntary into many confilcts his world has , conflicts bewteen great evil powers dominating most of the world , and good modest powers which are trying their best to maintain peace over the non special humans ..

in part one , the whole novel occurs at Japan , in a parallel world scheme , but later on in the following parts , events will be at parallel worlds and complete separate fantasy worlds .. in a way i'm trying to write with , mixing both ways in one set ..


i hope you like it 
and i hope it will be translated soon to read it 

regards,
m2m


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2010)

Let me be the first to congratulate you! (before the mods move this thread...) Great to hear that perseverance paid off, after the rejection.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, m2m: Congratulations and Well Done!


* Expects a quick move to Press Releases. *


----------



## J-WO (Feb 13, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Dale_M (Feb 13, 2010)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats on your success


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Feb 13, 2010)

mega-gratz!!!!!


----------



## Nik (Feb 13, 2010)

Bravo !

And, thanks for sharing your joy !


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to move this to press releases because its a press release and you have been a member for a long time. 

Congratulations on your publication!


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2010)

fantastic news, m2m, and it's damn good to hear from you after so long!


----------



## Grimward (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, congrats from me, too!

Grim


----------



## mosaix (Feb 13, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## magician2magici (Feb 14, 2010)

Boneman said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate you! (before the mods move this thread...) Great to hear that perseverance paid off, after the rejection.




thank you Boneman , and i hope i congratulate you too soon

m2m


----------



## magician2magici (Feb 14, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> Yes, m2m: Congratulations and Well Done!
> 
> 
> * Expects a quick move to Press Releases. *



Ursa major

thanks alot : )

m2m


----------



## magician2magici (Feb 14, 2010)

J-WO said:


> Brilliant!




thanks Wo

m2m


----------



## magician2magici (Feb 14, 2010)

Dale_M said:


> Congratulations and well done!



thanks Dale


----------



## magician2magici (Feb 14, 2010)

thaddeus6th said:


> Congrats on your success




thanks thaddeu6th


----------



## magician2magici (Feb 14, 2010)

Jon Sprunk said:


> mega-gratz!!!!!




thanks alot : )

m2m


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 14, 2010)

Brilliant news and congratulations m2m


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news.


----------



## iansales (Feb 15, 2010)

Mabruk.


----------

